# SB 9" machining in reverse rotation



## trg-s338 (Apr 28, 2011)

What propositions or actual solutions have been put forward to the problem of the chuck unwinding when machining in reverse rotation such as threading in reverse and to the right?


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 29, 2011)

Only thing I can say when machining in reverse, Is that in the past I have used a threaded rod with
large washers, from the chuck thru the headstock like a collet closer, and use the dead center. As
far a threading, thats only light cuts.


----------

